# κομοστέγη = canopy



## Zazula (Sep 4, 2009)

*Κομοστέγη* ονομάζονται οι ανώτεροι όροφοι ενός δάσους, οι οποίοι αποτελούνται από τα φυλλώματα των δέντρων. Η λέξη υπάρχει στον Πάπυρο, αλλά όχι σε Δημητράκο, ΛΝΕΓ, ΛΚΝ κλπ. Αποδίδει το αγγλ. *canopy*. Η γραφή *_κωμοστέγη_ (υπάρχει στην ΙΑΤΕ και στο Websters-Online) είναι εσφαλμένη.

Συναφείς όροι:

*overstory* = *ανώροφος*
*understory* = *υπόροφος* (και όχι _υπώροφος_, διευκρινίζεται και από τον Δημητράκο — περισσότερα για τα σύνθετα με το _όροφος_ εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=208)


----------



## nickel (Sep 4, 2009)

Κομοστέγη, με «ο» επειδή, όπως αντιλαμβάνομαι, είναι η στέγη (του δάσους) που φτιάχνουν οι _κόμες_ των δέντρων.

Και για να θυμόμαστε: _canopy_ από λατινικό _canopeum_, από το ελληνικό _κωνωπείον_ (κουνουπιέρα).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 4, 2009)

nickel said:


> Και για να θυμόμαστε: _canopy_ από λατινικό _canopeum_, από το ελληνικό _κωνωπείον_ (κουνουπιέρα).



Ενδιαφέρουσα εξέλιξη για τις κουνουπιέρες αφού έφτασαν να λειτουργούν προστατευτικά ακόμη και εδώ.

Μα πού είναι ο ειδικός; :)


----------



## Zazula (Sep 5, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ενδιαφέρουσα εξέλιξη για τις κουνουπιέρες αφού έφτασαν να λειτουργούν προστατευτικά ακόμη και εδώ.


Ναι, στα αεροσκάφη ως γνωστόν canopy = καλύπτρα.



drsiebenmal said:


> Μα πού είναι ο ειδικός; :)


...Τράβηξε για το δάσος...


----------



## sarant (Mar 18, 2012)

Γιατί ο υπόροφος θέλει, μόνο αυτός, όμικρον; Δεν θύμωσε ο Βακερνάγκελ;


----------



## Zazula (Dec 13, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Η λέξη υπάρχει στον Πάπυρο, αλλά όχι σε Δημητράκο, ΛΝΕΓ, ΛΚΝ κλπ.


Η λέξη λημματογραφείται κανονικά στο ΧΛΝΓ:
*κομοστέγη *(θηλ.) ΟΙΚΟΛ. (σε δάσος) Τα φυλλώματα της κορυφής των δέντρων, που αποτελούν ενδιαίτημα πολλών ζωικών οργανισμών και λειτουργούν ως φυσικό εμπόδιο, συγκρατώντας ή αντανακλώντας μεγάλο μέρος της ηλιακής ακτινοβολίας. [<αγγλ. canopy]​


----------

